# Defekte Laptop Tastatur - Asus UX510U



## xxsplifxx (24. Oktober 2019)

Guten Abend an alle,

vielleicht habt ihr eine Idee was ich da machen kann. Bei meinem Laptop sind zwei Reihen Tasten ausgefallen.

Model: Asus UX510U Notebook PC
Tasten: F6+F7, Z+U, H+J, N+M, Space + Alt Gr

Ziel: Reparatur oder Austausch

Nach ein bisschen lesen und schlau machen und Feinmechanikwerkzeug kaufen, bin ich zu der Erkenntnis gekommen, dass ich nichts weiß 

Meint ihr ich habe eine Chance die defekte Tastatur zu reparieren? Eine neue Tastatur finde ich leider nicht online für mein Model. Falls es nicht reparierbar sein sollte, hat jemand einen Tipp woher ich eine neue bekommen könnte?

Vielen Dank schonmal für euer Tipps und LG
Splif

PS. Endlich darf ich auch mal an einem Notebook schrauben 8)


----------



## wuselsurfer (24. Oktober 2019)

So geht es:
YouTube



xxsplifxx schrieb:


> PS. Endlich darf ich auch mal an einem Notebook schrauben 8)


Freu Dich nicht zu früh ... .


----------



## mempi (24. Oktober 2019)

Die Tastatur im UX510 soll so naja sein. Schwachstelle ist angeblich der Stecker der Tastatur (könnte nicht mehr richtig sitzen). Das könntest du einmal prüfen. Wenn das nicht klappt, dann wird die Tastatur an sich defekt sein - und dann wird es blöd. Grade nachgeschaut, die Tastatur ist End of Life. Und der Ersatzteilmarkt nahezu nicht mehr existent - also bei Ebay sind grade auch nur eine ungarische und eine englische drin.

Also wenn dann wird es wahrscheinlich eher Glückssache irgendwo eine zu finden...


----------



## Tekkla (24. Oktober 2019)

Ich habe dazu bei ASWO im Shop nach dem Zenbook geschaut. Die einfache deutsche Tastatur ist nicht im Lieferprogramm und die mit Beleuchtung wird lt. Hersteller nicht mehr produziert, was beides soviel heißt wie: Gibbet nich mehr. Ich kann dir andere Sprachenlayouts anbieten, die kosten aber allesamt um die 70 € plus Versand und MwSt und sind mit zwischen 90 und 100 € empf. VK dort gelistet.

Deine einzige Chance scheint ein defektes Notebook zum Ausschlachten zu sein. Was sagt denn die Asus Hotline zu deinem Problem?



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> So geht es:
> YouTube


Das hasse ich an diesen ganzen modernen Notebooks. Musst für so was Simples wie einen Tastaturwechsel komplett alles ausbauen, weil die Schalenabdeckung der Träger für's gesamte System ist.


----------



## wuselsurfer (26. Oktober 2019)

Tekkla schrieb:


> Ich habe dazu bei ASWO im Shop nach dem Zenbook geschaut. Die einfache deutsche Tastatur ist nicht im Lieferprogramm und die mit Beleuchtung wird lt. Hersteller nicht mehr produziert, was beides soviel heißt wie: Gibbet nich mehr. .


Auch IPC hat sie nicht mehr.
Schöne Sauerei von Asus!


----------

